# Wolves wolves wolves



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 18, 2021)

Can't believe we don't currently have a wolf thread, which is like a major sin, so there you go


----------



## Yastreb (Mar 18, 2021)

_Awooooo..._


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2021)

Look out, Frank's got himself a howler!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 18, 2021)

Speaking of wolves.. :>


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 18, 2021)

AWOOOOOOOOIIIOOOIIIOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!1!1!!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 18, 2021)

Wolves are overrated. 
... 

Meow.


----------



## Hiridor (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Ember_Kamura (Mar 18, 2021)

Wolf!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 18, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Wolves are overrated.
> ...
> 
> Meow.


Not in this thread, in this thread they're appreciated just as they deserve


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 19, 2021)

There is only one kind of wolf, and that's the Werewolf! Accept no substitutes!





@GarthTheWereWolf


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 19, 2021)

Said wolves were once space marines themselves until they mutated into giant wolves of Fenris.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 19, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> There is only one kind of wolf, and that's the Werewolf! Accept no substitutes!
> 
> View attachment 105076
> 
> @GarthTheWereWolf


14 werewolves would like to know your location..


----------



## Lyrule (Mar 19, 2021)

Appreciation for the good boi that just wants to protect the city.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 19, 2021)

Lyrule said:


> Appreciation for the good boi that just wants to protect the city.


What show's that??


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Lyrule (Mar 19, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What show's that??


Brand New Animal!


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Lexiand (Mar 20, 2021)

_*Awooooo!!!*_


----------



## AniwayasSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Can't believe we don't currently have a wolf thread, which is like a major sin, so there you go


You called?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 20, 2021)

Woofs woofs woofs


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 20, 2021)

AniwayasSong said:


> You called?


the entire pack!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> the entire pack!


Well then!
Let the obligatory butt-sniffings and muzzle rubbings commence!
Then, we party hard under a Full Moon, and scare all the nearby villagers!
(Nomming a few sheep/cattle is simply a bonus!)
;-P


----------



## AniwayasSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Hiridor said:


>


Always felt bad for that Wolf sis on the bottom.  She's either in Estrus, or recently bred, so that alone would account for being grumpy?  Then, sibling comes over, stands guard, but sits on her head?  eeesh!


----------



## Yastreb (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 24, 2021)

Let's not forget about how awesome *were*wolves are too!

Shout out to @Lexiand and @GarthTheWereWolf !


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 25, 2021)

Goodness, this is such a pretty (and maybe very angry?) wolf! I love the markings, and of course the floof.


----------



## Kumali (Mar 25, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Goodness, this is such a pretty (and maybe very angry?) wolf! I love the markings, and of course the floof.
> View attachment 105670



With those face markings he/she could almost be a member of Kiss. (Except probably far too dignified for that.)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi!


----------



## Yastreb (Mar 26, 2021)

Wolves are better than dogs!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Mar 26, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> Wolves are better than dogs!
> 
> View attachment 105741


I hate to be 'Speciest', but I truly detest these bug-eyed/punt-breeds of canines.  Never met one that didn't act neurotic.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 27, 2021)

AniwayasSong said:


> I hate to be 'Speciest', but I truly detest these bug-eyed/punt-breeds of canines.  Never met one that didn't act neurotic.


They have been demonstrated to be less intelligent, even among domestic dogs. Stupid AND ugly.


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2021)

My Sona might be only partially wolf, but I'm still a fan so here I am!








Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They have been demonstrated to be less intelligent, even among domestic dogs. Stupid AND ugly.



While I do think every animal has its own intelligence level, let's appreciate wolves and avoid insulting other animals. Besides, we all know what the real worst dog is... *ahem*Chihuahua*ahem*.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2021)

I HAVE A WOLF IN THE HOUSE!





Speaking of wolves.. Why haven't anyone posted this yet?





Come on, it's a mandatory meme!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 27, 2021)

High-Content (~90%) Wolfdog vs. Hoosk


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 27, 2021)

So fearsome UwU


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 27, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They have been demonstrated to be less intelligent, even among domestic dogs. Stupid AND ugly.



That's mean. It's not their fault. Humans who selectively breed these disabled wreaks are the stupid ones.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> Wolves are better than dogs!
> 
> View attachment 105741


to be fair this makes creationism more plausible.

what idiot was responsible for the way humans turned out?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>


i wanna be the guy just lying there enjoying the sweets of nature apathetic of time passing.
-but without the other humans around of course.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


>













						Raffle Prize: Paladin by Bipolarwolfy
					

Had so much fun with these colors. I too love the flavor of the melon of water. . Character:kakiranne. . Art:bipolarwolfy




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 30, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> Wolves are better than dogs!
> 
> View attachment 105741


You could argue both are the result of evolution, nature doesn't know what it's doing and neither do humans. Humans should maybe have the humility to remember they're part of nature too and it's only natural to fuck up looking for something that works.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You could argue both are the result of evolution, nature doesn't know what it's doing and neither do humans. Humans should maybe have the humility to remember they're part of nature too and it's only natural to fuck up looking for something that works.


the point of evolution is that the bad genes die out to strengthen the good ones.

so why are humans still here?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 30, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> the point of evolution is that the bad genes die out to strengthen the good ones.
> 
> so why are humans still here?


Shut up


----------



## AniwayasSong (Mar 31, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Shut up


Very mature.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Mar 31, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> to be fair this makes creationism more plausible.
> 
> what idiot was responsible for the way humans turned out?


Like every living thing, via a long process of evolution/natural selection, and in today's world especially:  personal choice.
Be very careful when discussing anything 'Eugenics' here, however. That topic alone is probably enough to get ME banned, just for mentioning it.
So why did I?
Simple- Genetics, and our (I call it utter arrogance/hubris) modern world's morbid fascination with playing 'God' with living things. Splicing DNA is just a faster and more diabolical way to achieve the same pursuits. Scientists have been using this in the livestock/agricultural fields for longer than I've been alive, and this momentum has only increased since it began. Between weaponizing already horrible diseases, to other experiments that are supposedly illegal yet everyone knows someone, somewhere, is doing it.
I harken back to the original Star Trek series, and that venerable antagonist, 'Khan'. He and his followers a product of genetic engineering of people, and of course the pros/cons of it (not to mention the referenced world war that was caused by it). 
There is already enough history and all the wisdom we should never forget, about our prior indulgences in manipulating the human genome for political/theological/quasi-scientific ideologies.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> the point of evolution is that the bad genes die out to strengthen the good ones.
> 
> so why are humans still here?


Evolution has no "point", no goal, it's just the result of random mutations and environmental pressure.

More wuffdoggos being cute


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Behold our lady and savior and bestest girl, Amaterasu.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 6, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Behold our lady and savior and bestest girl, Amaterasu.


Image unfortunately crashed


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 6, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Image unfortunately crashed


Son of a bitch. Fixed.


----------



## WolfMawz (Apr 6, 2021)

--A wolf has entered the chat-- sup?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 6, 2021)

WolfMawz said:


> --A wolf has entered the chat-- sup?


What's up dear.... I'll give you a shout - from a coyote who loves wolves.

@WolfMawz Eh... never mind. 
---------------------
Here's one.... he looks like a yote... but he's actually a wolf.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 6, 2021)

WolfMawz said:


> --A wolf has entered the chat-- sup?


I’ll tell ya what’s up.

_The sky._


----------



## rekcerW (Apr 6, 2021)

follow John E. Marriott and his Exposed series if you actually care. make your voice known, there's a bunch of SHIT atrocities that are still being committed day to day.

we need moar wolves!

for the record, the inked huntress is somebody that is worth fucking hating as much as possible, just a heads up. might be worthwhile making her life as much as hell as fucking possible, by whatever means idk.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 7, 2021)

Anyway - "OR 93" as he is called - (that's a rogue lone wolf roaming the west coast of the U.S.) has reached the California region as of now, and - many wildlife officials are rather excited about it.... seeing that wolves (in the local area) are a very rare sight to see - nowadays.

They're still tracking him now, and - are very keen to see where he ultimately ends up.... and has become very closely followed (in the local news media) as well.

He's looks like he's enjoying himself, in any case. ☺


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 7, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Anyway - "OR 93" as he is called - (that's a rogue lone wolf roaming the west coast of the U.S.) has reached the California region as of now, and - many wildlife officials are rather excited about it.... seeing that wolves (in the local area) are a very rare sight to see - nowadays.
> 
> They're still tracking him now, and - are very keen to see where he ultimately ends up.... and has become very closely followed (in the local news media) as well.
> 
> He's looks like he's enjoying himself, in any case. ☺


Heard of him. Hopefully he drops by LA soon!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 8, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> Heard of him. Hopefully he drops by LA soon!


@Parabellum3 Eh.... good for you, and so what.  
(Let's focus on the wolves please).
--------------------------- 
And.... (as we focus on the wolves):

*In Spain and in Portugal - there is a species of wolf known as the "Iberian Wolf", which is one of the only main species of wolf (found in large numbers) inside Western Europe. And within Spain - the current leftist coalition government there is introducing plans to prevent the Iberian Wolf from being hunted anywhere in the country, by categorizing it as an "endangered" species, which in turn would place it under protected status. The reform is yet to be implemented however and could see some legislative changes.

(The range of the Iberian Wolf is seen below); most prominently in the regions of Castilla y León - which is the largest habitat for most of Spain's wolves.




And in Portugal - the Iberian Wolf has been protected by the law there (since 1988); with financial penalties doled out - for the wolf's capture or killing, and any habitat destruction and disturbance, during the wolf's breeding season. 

The Portuguese law also provides a statutory program (for the compensation of livestock owners) when wolves kill their animals - which many farmers in neighboring Spain, would like their government to provide for them also.

In spite of this law however - 45% of the wolf deaths (reported in Portugal in recent years) have been determined to be due to their illegal hunting and trapping - which, many advocacy groups are now calling on the Portuguese government to clamp harder down on, and implement more stiffer penalties (going forward) - by strengthening the current protection laws.

Thus, while the Iberian Wolf is still classified as "endangered" - both countries on the Iberian Peninsula are still grappling (both legally and legislatively) about what to do about it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 11, 2021)

Well, legend has it that wolves often howl at the Moon; but - many scientists are now refuting this claim, by saying that they actually just lift their heads up high - because it enables their sounds to carry better.

Wolves, (like their coyote relatives) are known to howl in order to assemble their packs, attract a mate, mark territory, scare off enemies, signal alarms, or communicate their positions to others in the area.

And so perhaps - the Moon isn't as mysterious to them as we may like to believe.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 11, 2021)

BanditSoftpaw said:


> Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> 
> Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!
> ...


Because I can teleport I’ll have no problem with that hehe.


----------



## Kumali (Apr 11, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well, legend has it that wolves often howl at the Moon; but - many scientists are now refuting this claim, by saying that they actually just lift their heads up high - because it enables their sounds to carry better.
> 
> Wolves, (like their coyote relatives) are known to howl in order to assemble their packs, attract a mate, mark territory, scare off enemies, signal alarms, or communicate their positions to others in the area.
> 
> And so perhaps - the Moon isn't as mysterious to them as we may like to believe.



A friend of mine who runs a wolfdog sanctuary is of the opinion that wolves and wolfdogs howl at least a _little_ bit more when the moon is full or almost full than at other times, because they can see prey better when the moon is bright. Be that as it may, I agree that we wolves  lift our heads to howl because it makes the sound travel farther, not because we're aiming it at the moon.

Another fun fact about wolves howling: when wolves are howling together and two of them inadvertently hit the same pitch, they'll both immediately change. They all want to be at different pitches at all times, so they sound like as many as possible. (I told a musician friend that once, and he said "That sounds like my band.")


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 11, 2021)

Awoooo!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2021)

Orks Orks Orks Orks Orks Orks Orks Orks Orks Orks Orks Orks.

Wait, wrong thread..


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 3, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well, legend has it that wolves often howl at the Moon; but - many scientists are now refuting this claim, by saying that they actually just lift their heads up high - because it enables their sounds to carry better.
> 
> Wolves, (like their coyote relatives) are known to howl in order to assemble their packs, attract a mate, mark territory, scare off enemies, signal alarms, or communicate their positions to others in the area.
> 
> And so perhaps - the Moon isn't as mysterious to them as we may like to believe.


And.... furthermore - a wolf that has been driven from the pack - maybe as a result of sickness or weakness - or..... decides to leave by itself - is known as a lone wolf.

When they're out in the wild - (such as OR 93 currently is) - these types of animals are said to howl less - as a means of keeping themselves "off the radar" of other nearby packs. His discretion (in turn) helps him to survive longer, on his own.

The lone wolf - _clever_, _crafty_, _lonely_, and (above all else) - a _survivor_.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 3, 2021)

The one man wolf pack.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Evolution has no "point", no goal, it's just the result of random mutations and environmental pressure.


wow i've never read anything so stereotypically human in all my life.

next you'll be telling me the meaning of life is collecting ultimately useless items for their aesthetic value or enjoying entertainment in some fashion.


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (May 12, 2021)

*joins the pack howl*


----------



## Punji (May 14, 2021)




----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

no


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2021)

Foxes are just wannabe wolves anyway.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Foxes are just wannabe wolves anyway.


how fucking dare u


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Kumali said:


> With those face markings he/she could almost be a member of Kiss. (Except probably far too dignified for that.)


S/He would be in the band 'Mauls', not 'Kiss', silly!
;-)


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 13, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> View attachment 111522
> no


INTRUDER ALERT!  INTRUDER ALERT!
;-P


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Foxes are just wannabe wolves anyway.


Sneakier, more devilish, ginger-canids!


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 13, 2021)

the boi himself.  Awooooooo!~


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Kumali (Jun 14, 2021)

For only seven thousand dollars, you can have a crystal wolf figurine of your very own. (Free shipping, so at least there's that.)






						Daum Crystal Wolf by Richard Orlinski, Limited Edition
					

Richard Orlinski in collaboration with Daum Crystal captures the howling wolf in a striking shade of deep red crystal. The angularity of his body further dramaticizes his presence and makes him a bold statement piece. Each Daum crystal piece is made using the rare and ancient "Pâte de Verre"...




					www.scullyandscully.com


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 14, 2021)

Kumali said:


> For only seven thousand dollars, you can have a crystal wolf figurine of your very own. (Free shipping, so at least there's that.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty but,


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 15, 2021)

Kumali said:


> For only seven thousand dollars, you can have a crystal wolf figurine of your very own. (Free shipping, so at least there's that.)
> 
> https://www.scullyandscully.com/tab...iteo&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Lower Funnel


7000? cheap. LOL


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Jun 15, 2021)

AniwayasSong said:


> Sneakier, more devilish, ginger-canids!


Cuter and more huggable ginger cuties


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 15, 2021)

am i a wolf? mostly, yes. but i am part foxxo. anyways, heres a doodle of kiba, the folf!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 15, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Cuter and more huggable ginger cuties


Said no chicken, EVAH!
;-)


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Jun 16, 2021)

AniwayasSong said:


> Said no chicken, EVAH!
> ;-)


Well maybe those chickens should tell their owners to build a proper fucking fence. And wolves kill animals to eat too so what's your point?


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 16, 2021)

And then, just in case you, too, want to learn how to be a cute girl...:


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 16, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Well maybe those chickens should tell their owners to build a proper fucking fence. And wolves kill animals to eat too so what's your point?


So you're taking a fun, back-and-forth joke moment and trying to start an argument?
Bored much?
Don't try to incite me sweety. You don't have the mental acuity to handle it. (and that's even with me being 'Polite' about it.)  Do us both a favor, and block/mute me if you're going to get your panties in a knot this easily.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Jun 17, 2021)

AniwayasSong said:


> So you're taking a fun, back-and-forth joke moment and trying to start an argument?
> Bored much?
> Don't try to incite me sweety. You don't have the mental acuity to handle it. (and that's even with me being 'Polite' about it.)  Do us both a favor, and block/mute me if you're going to get your panties in a knot this easily.


lol what? Just stating facts


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jun 17, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> lol what? Just stating facts


So that's what you call it?
Amazing.


----------



## Hiridor (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2021)

We rise!


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (Jun 18, 2021)

AniwayasSong said:


> So that's what you call it?
> Amazing.


yep


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 18, 2021)

Japan is using a robot wolf to scare off bears. I am very glad they're using non-lethal methods.




I'd run like hell, too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976348743376121856


----------



## Lyrule (Jun 18, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Japan is using a robot wolf to scare off bears. I am very glad they're using non-lethal methods.
> View attachment 113814
> 
> I'd run like hell, too.
> ...



o_ O

I'd run away too. That thing is terrifying!


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 18, 2021)

kiba is a wolf...


----------



## Joni (Jun 18, 2021)

They're so cuuuteeee OwO


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 18, 2021)

*infiltrates* CAT GANG WYA


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 18, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1471923776467095
			




Nom nom hair gel!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 25, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> *infiltrates* CAT GANG WYA


Oh no! cats in wolf clothing!


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 25, 2021)

I have beaten that filthy catto, and regained my! Uhm.... humanity???(wolfanity???)


----------



## Hiridor (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2021)

Speaking of wolves..

Meet the wolves of Norway. :>

And no, the derpy face did not make me melt. Shush. :V


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

Did someone say, wolf?


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 26, 2021)

Lonely boi


----------



## Darknessis (Jun 28, 2021)

when I was drawing for several hours in a row in the heat ))
but he has such a look ... "alive". straight cool.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

Before rogue PETA members say anything, these wolves they're riding? They're former space marines, Space Wolves have a genetic mutation that slowly turns an astartes into a wolves, they're called Wulfen.  https://warhammer40k.fandom.com/wiki/Wulfen  . So the Space Wolves that wear pelts? That's the pelts of their former battle brothers...


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 24, 2021)

Раскопай своих подвалов
И шкафов перетряси,(ц)

Found it on the hard drive. Old (fifteen years ago, IIRC) photos of Orca's massage therapy.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 24, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> *infiltrates* CAT GANG WYA


I read that as CAT WANG GYNA.

wut.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 5, 2021)

Cute Arctic Wolf


----------



## Filter (Nov 5, 2021)

I was helping somebody at work today, and on her office wall she had a framed poster of a wolf with snow on its nose. The knowing expression of the wolf made it look almost human.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## L.Rey (Dec 28, 2021)

As a wolf, I must say: awoo


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## WolfMawz (Dec 28, 2021)

Awooooooo!!!


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 28, 2021)

I regret nothing.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I regret nothing.


By Fenrir, that movie is aging like ricotta cheese in Summer... sad to think what could have been with better execution.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Hiridor (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 2, 2022)

UwU


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Years! Come warm up with the pack!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 4, 2022)

Some wolves that I met at a sanctuary. Will go there again soon.













Bonus Okami edit by one of my friends.


----------



## Khafra (Jan 5, 2022)

Why do they awoo


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 5, 2022)

Finally, wolf with the mane. A maned wolf if you will.
Got better legs then them normal wolves.


----------



## Yastreb (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 6, 2022)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Finally, wolf with the mane. A maned wolf if you will.
> Got better legs then them normal wolves.


Wow that's some legs. If he danced he'd look like a spider.


----------



## Aethelwulf (Jan 23, 2022)

Arctic Viking Wolf reporting in!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Sexy and Magical Demi-Goddess checking in


----------



## Hiridor (Jan 24, 2022)

Resident lurker checking in.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Hiridor said:


> Resident lurker checking in.
> 
> View attachment 126529


*Pats your head* Hey


----------



## loups_solitaire (Jan 24, 2022)

the season is coming


----------



## Yastreb (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## BadRoy (Mar 12, 2022)

Am predator. Fear me plz.


----------

